# 97 Evinrude 25 HP Tiller - Will not pee



## Ronel10 (Apr 17, 2019)

My son recently purchased his first boat - an older Jon boat with a 97 25 HP evinrude. When he bought it, it peed when we first ran it ... then it quit. Since that time, we have replaced the impeller and water pump, replaced the thermostat and it still will not pee. Water flows through the exhaust port and other exit points on the lower unit, but nothing is getting to the thermostat. I dropped the foot and checked to make sure everything was installed correctly and noticed that the tines on the impeller were not all facing the same direction. I reinstalled the impeller, but still no flow. I can blow compressed air through the pee hole and feel air around the foot. I'm at a loss. Any advise??


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Drop the lower again, Pull the thermostat and pour white vinegar down the hole and allow to sit overnight, run the water hose through the thermostat opening, re assemble and try again. With water on, start the motor and blow a few short bursts of air back through the indicator hose. If still no flow, you may need to pull the head and clean the water jackets and replace the deflectors while in there. It’s a pretty simple and straight forward job that can be done in an afternoon.


----------



## Ronel10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Thx. I was able to run water through the system with the lower unit off. So I know it’s not clogged. I did figure out that the washer at the top of the copper tubing is missing which is causing a lot of water to enter the mid section/exhaust and not go up to the head. Apparently the washer is no longer produced. Going to source something today that will work and put her back together. I think everything should work properly then.


----------



## Ronel10 (Apr 17, 2019)

I found a small rubber grommet at Lowe’s that I used to replace the top washer. This seems to have done the trick. I took the boat to the landing to do a little test .... and the water was flowing through the telltale! Time to finish the mods to the jon boat and get it on the water.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Ronel10 said:


> I found a small rubber grommet at Lowe’s that I used to replace the top washer. This seems to have done the trick. I took the boat to the landing to do a little test .... and the water was flowing through the telltale! Time to finish the mods to the jon boat and get it on the water.


Awesome! Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Ronel10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Planning to. Not sure how long that small grommet will last. Any idea where I can find the washer? Marineengines.com says that it is no longer produced, and I can’t find it anywhere.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Ronel10 said:


> Planning to. Not sure how long that small grommet will last. Any idea where I can find the washer? Marineengines.com says that it is no longer produced, and I can’t find it anywhere.


Not sure buddy, I checked a few of my places for you and got the same results. Possibly available aftermarket. Type the part number in your search engine, maybe sierra has it available.


----------



## Ronel10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Another question - I may have to start a new thread, but I will start with this one first. The shift actuator has a broken piece and needs to be replaced. The replacement looks fairly easy, but any advise would be welcome. Will this require loosening the powerhead or any other engine parts to replace? Thanks!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Gonna need to see pics. Boats.net has a nice parts diagram btw


----------



## Ronel10 (Apr 17, 2019)

I used the parts diagram to figure out what to order. I was able to get all of the linkages disconnected (hopefully, I can get them back on!). But i can’t figure out how to get the actuator to clear the zerc fitting below the housing.


----------



## Ronel10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Nevermind - I was able to remove the seek fitting and get the actuator on.


----------

